# Pooh!



## Svrtnsse (Jan 18, 2016)

Today is the birthday of A. A. Milne (born 1882), which also means it's Winnie the Pooh Day!


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 18, 2016)

In the library across the road there is an exhibition of EH Shepard illustrations. I think I know how I will be spending my lunch!


----------



## UncleanGenes (Feb 11, 2016)

Is it true that pooh is a girl? I heard that rumour


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 12, 2016)

Pooh is a Bear... A stuffed Bear...


----------



## UncleanGenes (Feb 12, 2016)

Haha, true. Anyways, the hellokitty creator says hellokitty is a little girl. She even owns a pet cat. These japanese can come up with anything, right?


----------



## Ireth (Feb 12, 2016)

UncleanGenes said:


> Is it true that pooh is a girl? I heard that rumour



The real bear that the character of Pooh was based on was indeed female, named "Winnie" after the city of Winnipeg.


----------

